# 3 Domestic Pigeons to give away immediately.



## cryllc

Hi, I have 3 pigeons that I have raised from babies that have lived with me for the past little over a year. My landlord is giving me a week to get them out of my place. I have my original pigeon "Bod" that I've had over 3 years I raised too but he said he'd let me keep him. He just thinks I have too many birds and I can tell he don't like them for what they are. But that is beside the point. I live in Kenova, WV, it is on the Kentucky, Ohio, and West Virginia border. Is there anyone that could take my birds? They are very healthy and smart. I'm really not sure if no one can take them if they will survive out in the world. Has anyone ever had to do this and just release pigeons that have been domesticated, do they go wild? I'm really worried about them and it's driving me nuts thinking about having to just release them. Any advice would help.

Thank You


----------



## lwerden

Bumping up.


----------



## lwerden

Please do not release your birds. They have been hand raised and are human imprinted. Their chances for survival out in the wild on their own are zero.

Hopefully someone here will be able to help you.

Keep posting and checking back.


----------



## dooie

Have you considered renting somewhere else in the area with a landlord that is'nt against pigeons. I live in ireland and i was told the same so i move to a house just down the road where i can keep as many as i please. There are only a hand full of landlords that don't allow certain pets so if you can't move then look into see what your rite's are as a paying tennant.


----------



## Mindy

I would give them to a friend for awhile to watch them, let the landlord come in and see you got rid of them, and then change the locks and don't give the landlord the key. The landlord is suppose to by law give you notice of inspection. A reasonable amount of time to inspect like 2 days. Soo he doesn't need a key. None of my landlords have ever had a key to my place. I always change the locks. If there is a fire and they need to get in, then tear down the door, but I don't think any landlord has a right to come in a place that is being paid rent without proper notice. As far as the pigeon, THere is ZERO chance that they would survive if set free. So I know you care for them so please don't do that. That is what I recommend if you can't find a home for them. Sorry you have to go through this with the landlord. Its terrible. min


----------



## Charis

Mindy said:


> I would give them to a friend for awhile to watch them, let the landlord come in and see you got rid of them, and then change the locks and don't give the landlord the key. The landlord is suppose to by law give you notice of inspection. A reasonable amount of time to inspect like 2 days. Soo he doesn't need a key. None of my landlords have ever had a key to my place. I always change the locks. If there is a fire and they need to get in, then tear down the door, but I don't think any landlord has a right to come in a place that is being paid rent without proper notice. As far as the pigeon, THere is ZERO chance that they would survive if set free. So I know you care for them so please don't do that. That is what I recommend if you can't find a home for them. Sorry you have to go through this with the landlord. Its terrible. min


Mindy...that isn't good advise regarding the landlord, although I realize you are well intended.
I agree that the birds will not survive if realeased.


----------



## Mindy

I realize its not good to lie. I try not to lie ever. But if they can't find the birds a home I don't want them to set them free and if they did hide the birds from the landlord I just suggested that to give more time to find a home for the birds. I think it would be better to lie to landlord than seeing birds die if they had NO choice and set them free. That's all that I was saying. Sorry. I wish I could help. Its heartbreaking when people have to give up there pets. min


----------



## cryllc

Hey everyone. I am going to try to keep them until someone can take them. I was hoping someone on here within even a couple hundred miles could take them in. I would drive them there. I have lived at my place for nearly 3 years and there was a strict no pet policy and I guess they are wanting to start applying it. I can't move because I am poor and live alone and so this is something I am going to have to do. If anyone knows of anyone within KY, OH, or WV with pigeons that could take 3 more please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## pattersonk2002

*needing homes*

Can you post pics.


----------



## cryllc

Here's some pics of the 3 pigeons. The two in the two pictures are a male and female. The male is on the right. The female that is puffed up in the third picture is a female as well.


----------



## spirit wings

how long does it take to approve pics! Lordy!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

I know this is going way out on a limb BUT is there a rescue thats near you that could take them?


----------



## Skyeking

spirit wings said:


> how long does it take to approve pics! Lordy!


No time at all....


----------



## Jay3

As far as the info on changing her locks, don't think that's a good idea. If, in an emergency, the landlord had to enter.............................. Besides, if he gets angry at her, he can ask her to leave. I know that, at least in Mass., they don't need a reason to evict. I agree that they cannot just be released, but there has to be a better way, without alienating the landlord. He could also make her get rid of her original bird.


----------



## Jay3

Maybe you could just post the pictures on your page.


Never mind. The pictures are up! Nice birds.


----------



## jandkds

If you could ship them to New Hampshire I will take all three of them for you. I have one male(who adopted us) who needs a mate and the others would make good friends. They will have a good home here in a small loft, be well fed and spoiled!


----------



## Charis

jandkds said:


> If you could ship them to New Hampshire I will take all three of them for you. I have one male(who adopted us) who needs a mate and the others would make good friends. They will have a good home here in a small loft, be well fed and spoiled!



That's really nice of you. I hope it works out.


----------



## cryllc

Hey there jandkds, that is a great idea! I have never shipped any live animal. I found a website: http://www.boxesforbirds.com Are these good boxes to send the pigeons in?


----------



## Mindy

They do make a smaller box, since you only have 3 to ship. Maybe someone can give you a link to it. I don't know it, but I will find out if someone else can't help you. Just give me until tomorrow afternoon. But yes, that is a good box, just alittle big for 3 pigeons. Just to give you an idea on how much shipping is, I got 4 birds from Miami Fl and I live in New Jersey and it was $50.00. So that will give you an idea, It may be cheaper since its probably is closer and its only 3 birds. But that is a ball park price. I would say it would be around $40.00 give or take $10.00. 

Jandkds, that is nice of you, I hope it does work out.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Hey cryllc, I thought we were making arrangements to meet half way so that I could adopt them? So are they going to jandkds or me? Which is it?


----------



## cryllc

Hey Mindy, that would be great if you could find me a link to the box you are talking about. I had no idea it was so cheap to ship live. I just read some places do not ship in 24 hours though, that worries me. But I'm sure I will find out when I run by the post office and find out more info on their shipping around here.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

cryllc said:


> Hey there, I'm really not sure which solution is the best. I may check out shipping on the birds because it would be cheaper all around for me and the best solution for my time constraints right now. But if there is some problem with shipping live immediately in 24 hours I would definately want to meet in the middle. Is that ok if I need a couple days to get you a definate answer?
> 
> Crystal


Nevermind, I have my own time constraints. The only time that _would have _been good for me was Sunday. But go ahead and send them to the other guy.


----------



## Charis

Please read this thread about shipping.Never ship at the end of a week, always on a Monday or Tuesday. You can't just show up at the PO with birds to ship. You must make a reservation.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/shipping-birds-questions-answers-and-links-23515.html


----------



## jandkds

cryllc said:


> Hey Mindy, that would be great if you could find me a link to the box you are talking about. I had no idea it was so cheap to ship live. I just read some places do not ship in 24 hours though, that worries me. But I'm sure I will find out when I run by the post office and find out more info on their shipping around here.


Hi, I have never had birds shipped either from or to me so I do not know the details. These birds are one pair and one lone female, correct? They are very nice looking birds. Let me know what you find out about shipping, PM me and I can give you my address and phone to talk about the details. My husband is very excited about this and already planning to build a bigger loft in the spring! lol


----------



## Mindy

Yes, You have to be in communication with your local post office ahead of shipping them. You need to ship on mon or tues. Go to your post office and ask them when the truck arrives. They will tell you, have them there about 1/2 hour before the truck arrives so they don't sit in the post office all day or overnight. You always say you want next day delivery. Sometimes depending on how far it is they will say it will take one day or two days. I have received them in one day and I have received them in 2 days. The person receiving the birds needs to be in contact with there local post office ahead of time also. Call you post or visit them and ask them when there truck arrives. My post office was really cooperative. I got my phone call that they arrived at 5:30 am. This is a VERY stressful time on the birds and the people receiving and shipping its not easy, or at least I didn't find it easy. I was up the whole night worry about the birds. I will get the imformation about the box I was talking about. 

jandkds, its really cold where you are at, you are planning to keep them inside until spring since these are inside birds and aren't acclimated to the cold. Just thought I would ask. min


----------



## Mindy

Here are the boxes I was thinking of and have used. http://www.hm-e.net/ I can never get a link to work. So you'll have to do it manually sorry, I'm really computer illiterate. Tell me if you can't get it to work. I just clicked on it and it did work, ya!!

When you get to the link click product and its the box 16x16x16, the third one down, min


----------



## Charis

Mindy said:


> Yes, You have to be in communication with your local post office ahead of shipping them. You need to ship on mon or tues. Go to your post office and ask them when the truck arrives. They will tell you, have them there about 1/2 hour before the truck arrives so they don't sit in the post office all day or overnight. You always say you want next day delivery. Sometimes depending on how far it is they will say it will take one day or two days. I have received them in one day and I have received them in 2 days. The person receiving the birds needs to be in contact with there local post office ahead of time also. Call you post or visit them and ask them when there truck arrives. My post office was really cooperative. I got my phone call that they arrived at 5:30 am. This is a VERY stressful time on the birds and the people receiving and shipping its not easy, or at least I didn't find it easy. I was up the whole night worry about the birds. I will get the imformation about the box I was talking about.
> 
> jandkds, its really cold where you are at, you are planning to keep them inside until spring since these are inside birds and aren't acclimated to the cold. Just thought I would ask. min


And please add the receiving contact information in large letters on the box itself, as well as your contact information in the event the birds are lost.
Do put a towel in the bottom of the box so the birds won't slip around. It will also absorb the poop and help keep them dry.


----------



## spirit wings

you will need a 4 bird box, put some pineshavings in the bottom and make sure you have dividers in the box, read the thread about shipping, most of the time they do get there the next day. I got a pair from TX to VA, he shipped out late that afternoon and the post was calling me at 6am the next morning to come get the birds so all will be well Iam sure. put the phone # on the box of the person getting the birds so the post can call them when they arrive.


----------



## Mindy

None of mine had the dividers but its probably a good idea. The towel is a good idea and thats how mine came. I have called about 6 post offices to get an idea of what time the truck comes and everyone one said there truck comes between 2:30 and 3:00 in the afternoon. But please check with your local one and find out. I would hate for you to get to the post office at 9:00 am and the birds just sit in the postoffice until 3:00I would rather them be at home comfortable until they need to go, less stress for them.
Yes, put the address on the box and you will still have to fill out the priorty label also and have both phone numbers on the priorty label. I'm stressed and they aren't even my birds. You can also ship by delta airlines, just to let you know. Its around 95.00 dollars and they get there in hours instead of days. I don't know if your close to an airport but wanted to let you know that. min


----------



## Big T

Go here, http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/69-82.html and order the #71 Economy Mailing Box for $15.95. You should get it in a couple of days. Meanwhile go talk to the landlord and let him know what you are doing. Then the first Monday after you get the box, which should be Nov 16 if you order this weekend, mail the birds. Total should be close to 50 to 60 dollars.

Tony


----------



## jandkds

jandkds, its really cold where you are at, you are planning to keep them inside until spring since these are inside birds and aren't acclimated to the cold. Just thought I would ask. 

Hi,
The birds will be outside in the loft but it is heated so they will not be subjected to the intense cold. This coming week is supposed to be quite warm so would be good for shipping. Have these birds been inside or outside? How old are they?
I will wait to hear from you soon!


----------



## jandkds

Just an update on the birds from WV that now live in NH. They arrived a week ago today...Beautiful, smart birds! Ernie is in heaven with his new girlfriend and Baby Girl seems to love him as well, she preens him and coos to him. The big male "Big Dude" is a real flirt! VEry friendly and loves to be talked to. He needs a girl friend and then everyone should be happy! We are building an aviary for them tomorrow for exercise (and to make sure they can't sneak by when the loft is open!)
Thank you Crystal for the beautiful birds!


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the good news update! How about some pictures?

Terry


----------



## Mindy

That is great news, thanks for the update. Maybe you can put pictures up for us also. We all love pictures. min


----------



## altgirl35

yay!happy ending, i love it, let me know if you want more, i will get someone that will need a home sooner or later


----------



## tommymartin

Don't release the birds. They won't survive more than 3 days without food and water. They don't know how to find it on their own.


----------



## Mindy

Tommy, the birds were shipped to a new owner, jandkds. It was a happy ending and they are his pets. min


----------



## Msfreebird

Oh that's so nice - I love happy endings 
Thank you Jandkds for taking in these birds - Pictures Please!!


----------



## jandkds

This is Big Dude....he is in the house right now until we get him a mate as well. He has been doing one heck of a mating dance accompanied by a deep gurgling coo...he is too funny!
Ernie and Bertie (Baby girl) are out in the loft (heated) in their little love nest. They produced two eggs yesterday and I felt so bad switching them out for fake ones...but this is not the time of year to be having babies in New Hampshire.
So if anyone has a nice female that needs a handsome bachelor to hook up with please let me know! The sooner the better as we don't want him to be lonely all winter!
Thanks again Crystal for the beautiful birds!


----------



## Mindy

You always feel bad about switching eggs. But your right, its not a good time especially in Maine. I have a couple of lone bachelors that I let live with my mated couples and sure they still dance and try to get the females that are married, but since I put them in there cages every night, everyone knows they will still be married. Does he fight is that why you separated him? Come spring I need to find two females also, I don't know how arrange marriage will work but I hope they do. Thanks for the update. Great job. If you give him a mirror to look at he will really being dancing. min


----------

